# ISFP or INFP?



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> It's to take some time apart to see how it goes, not necessarily to limit one or both of us. My ISTP best friend suggested this. It's really hard.


I love how once people get into this stuff they just give people's types when they talk about them. I hate getting to the point in relationships where I need to reign in my desire to be interacting with them, especially when things are not going well. Did she give reasoning for it?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

lothweneriniel said:


> I love how once people get into this stuff they just give people's types when they talk about them. I hate getting to the point in relationships where I need to reign in my desire to be interacting with them, especially when things are not going well. Did she give reasoning for it?


She said that we should put some distance between us, physically and emotionally.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

By the way... all other members of PerC... I am still welcome to answers regarding my original question. It just so happened that @_lothweneriniel_ and I are having a conversation. I see you people creeping on my thread :3 lol.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> But he doesn't seem humanitarian enough to be INFP. He truly cares about his friends and all that, but if it were a choice between a random stranger's life and his life, he definitely would let the random stranger die. But like... I don't see him as an Ni user.


Hmm... I doubt all INFPs (Fi-Ne) are 'humanitarian'. Many tend to be, because Fi and Fe users alike are often passionate about - you know, larger causes like social justice and saving the environment and such. But actually, I'd think INFJ (Ni-Fe) would be more caring of others. Fi users are far more likely to disregard someone else's needs/wants than Fe users. Hell yeah, my life >> random stranger's life.  So don't rule out INFP yet. 

His assumption that you knew he was putting out a record could be a Se thing: maybe he took it for granted that you would notice & therefore didn't feel the need to tell you. Did he seem confused or perplexed that you hadn't figured it out?
Did he treat it like an annoyance, or was he matter-of-fact about it? I feel like it's more typical of INFPs to sort of withdraw totally into their creative process for x weeks and become absorbed by it and just completely put everything else to the side. ISFPs do it too, but it's less likely. Because of that I'm thinking INFP, but maybe lothweneriniel is right and he just didn't feel like mentioning it till it was perfect.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

caramel_choctop said:


> Hmm... I doubt all INFPs (Fi-Ne) are 'humanitarian'. Many tend to be, because Fi and Fe users alike are often passionate about - you know, larger causes like social justice and saving the environment and such. But actually, I'd think INFJ (Ni-Fe) would be more caring of others. Fi users are far more likely to disregard someone else's needs/wants than Fe users. Hell yeah, my life >> random stranger's life.  So don't rule out INFP yet.
> 
> His assumption that you knew he was putting out a record could be a Se thing: maybe he took it for granted that you would notice & therefore didn't feel the need to tell you. Did he seem confused or perplexed that you hadn't figured it out?
> Did he treat it like an annoyance, or was he matter-of-fact about it? I feel like it's more typical of INFPs to sort of withdraw totally into their creative process for x weeks and become absorbed by it and just completely put everything else to the side. ISFPs do it too, but it's less likely. Because of that I'm thinking INFP, but maybe lothweneriniel is right and he just didn't feel like mentioning it till it was perfect.


He thinks all this stuff is obvious. He seemed like he thought I should know. And seemed slightly incredulous that I had no idea. He tells me things before they become relevant sometimes. So by the time it is relevant, there could be any number of reasons.

He also gets irritated with me for "looking for hidden meaning in everything." I'm not actively LOOKING for something that's not there the way he makes it out to be. I'm after the cause and effect. And I'm also doing it subconsciously. He also gets annoyed with me for not being able to accept "that's just the way things are" as an answer, and I get annoyed with him for giving it as one.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> He thinks all this stuff is obvious. He seemed like he thought I should know. And seemed slightly incredulous that I had no idea. He tells me things before they become relevant sometimes. So by the time it is relevant, there could be any number of reasons.


What do you mean by "he tells you things before they become relevant"? Can you give an example (sorry, lol, I need examples for everything. ) 



goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> He also gets irritated with me for "looking for hidden meaning in everything." He also gets annoyed with me for not being able to accept "that's just the way things are" as an answer, and I get annoyed with him for giving it as one.


That sounds very Sensor-ish to me. You've ruled out ISFJ (Si-Fe), haven't you? He's definitely using his Se, and I'm sure you'd know if he was using Ti. So assuming he's an introvert, by process of elimination he's ISFP.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

caramel_choctop said:


> What do you mean by "he tells you things before they become relevant"? Can you give an example (sorry, lol, I need examples for everything. )


Haha no it's okay. Like. He's mentioned that they could just record stuff with a session drummer and they wouldn't actually need to find a drummer to be a part of their band. But he has said this like... four months ago. In one conversation. With all the other stuff I keep in my brain, I can't always remember what happened in one conversation four months ago. That's really not the best example. But it's an example haha. 





caramel_choctop said:


> That sounds very Sensor-ish to me. You've ruled out ISFJ (Si-Fe), haven't you? He's definitely using his Se, and I'm sure you'd know if he was using Ti. So assuming he's an introvert, by process of elimination he's ISFP.


Lol. He is definitely not a J by any means. I don't even have to look at functions to know that one. And my mother is an ISFJ and they're nothing alike. And as an INTP, I'm not an Se-user. I don't even _understand_ Se. And I would jump through hoops if he used Ti. 

I've actually been trying to determine if he uses Ne or Ni. I can't tell. And I am pretty sure he is an introvert, for MBTI purposes. He doesn't have a problem talking to people and making new friends and talking about certain personal stuff, but he values alone time more than I do. Like he is okay and even happy spending six days at home with minimal human contact. I can't do that.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> Haha no it's okay. Like. He's mentioned that they could just record stuff with a session drummer and they wouldn't actually need to find a drummer to be a part of their band. But he has said this like... four months ago. In one conversation. With all the other stuff I keep in my brain, I can't always remember what happened in one conversation four months ago. That's really not the best example. But it's an example haha.
> 
> Lol. He is definitely not a J by any means. I don't even have to look at functions to know that one. And my mother is an ISFJ and they're nothing alike. And as an INTP, I'm not an Se-user. I don't even _understand_ Se. And I would jump through hoops if he used Ti. I've actually been trying to determine if he uses Ne or Ni. I can't tell.


Well, if he's an ISFP his tert function would be Ni. Your auxiliary is Ne, so if he were an INFP it would make no sense for him to accuse you of "looking for hidden meanings". I'm not entirely sure how tertiary functions are meant to work, though, but I'm assuming it varies a fair bit from person to person. Ni sees other people's perspectives and looks at one thing from different angles.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

caramel_choctop said:


> Well, if he's an ISFP his tert function would be Ni. Your auxiliary is Ne, so if he were an INFP it would make no sense for him to accuse you of "looking for hidden meanings". I'm not entirely sure how tertiary functions are meant to work, though, but I'm assuming it varies a fair bit from person to person. Ni sees other people's perspectives and looks at one thing from different angles.


I had the same thought process about the accusing me of looking for hidden meanings.


----------

